# Hangover 2



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

Ich warte auf eure Meinungen zu Hangover 2 der am 2.6.11 rauskommt.

Ist der Film eigtl ab 12 oder 16?


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (31. Mai 2011)

Der Film sollte ab 12 sein... steht zumindest hier: Hangover 2 - Filmpalast am ZKM


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (31. Mai 2011)

Ab 12


----------



## derP4computer (31. Mai 2011)

> Ich warte auf eure Meinungen zu Hangover 2 der am 2.6.11 rauskommt.


Wie war denn der erste Teil? 
FSK 12: Quelle


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war denn der erste Teil?



Ich fand ihn Bombe! 
Aber mal schauen wie Teil 2 wird.


----------



## Abufaso (2. Juni 2011)

War heute schon jemand in Hangover 2?


----------



## Ciruss (2. Juni 2011)

Ich war heute nachmittag im Kino und hab mir den angeschaut. Die Story ist übelst geil und der Film bietet die ein oder die anderen WITZIGEN Überraschungen. Im Kino hat man nur Gelächter gehört. Was mich aber persönlich gestört hat, war, dass der Film ab "12" ist. Meiner Meinung nach sollte er ab 16 sein, denn es war wirklich viel Drogen, Ausdrücke, viele nackte ******, und wirklich nicht positive Sprüche im Film. Aber genau das macht den Film so genial.. Muss man gesehen haben. Also für mich war der Film sehr sehenswert und ein würdiger Nachfolger von Hangover. Nur die Witze haben mich persönlich nicht gleich umgehauen, aber ich hatte den ganzen Film über ein Grinsen im Gesicht, dass ich einfach nicht loswerden konnte. 

Top Film !


----------



## Abufaso (2. Juni 2011)

Dann kann ich es gar nicht erwarten den Film morgen selbst zu sehen.


----------



## Ciruss (2. Juni 2011)

Und du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen ^.^
Vorallem Ellen und Stu hauen mich echt um die beiden (vorallem Ellen) sind so dämlich.


----------



## Abufaso (3. Juni 2011)

Soo, der Film war geil! 
Sehr viel nackte Haut, ab 16 hätte ich nachvollziehen können, aber umso besser 
Der Chinese, Chao hieß der glaub ich, war auch krass drauf


----------



## KiraSenpai (4. Juni 2011)

Ich war gleich am Donnerstag drin....der Film war einfach nur der wahnsinn ..wesentlich besser als der erste Teil und dieser war schon wirklich gut^^


----------



## Abufaso (4. Juni 2011)

Ich fand den ersten Teil besser. Wobei auch der Zweite einen Oscar verdient hätte


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juni 2011)

Naja für Zwölfjährige ist der wohl nix, zumal auch 6 Jährige mit ihren Eltern in den Film dürfen. Aber meinen fast 15 jährigen Humor traf der erste Teil perfekt, mal schauen ob's der zweite auch schafft. Wurde mit New Kids dieses Jahr schon sehr enttäuscht. Four Lions fand ich genial!


----------



## Abufaso (4. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin auch 15  der zweite Teil hat mich persönlich nicht enttäuscht. Er ist aber schon sehr freizügig und auch die Sprache ist garantiert nichts für 6 Jährige. Naja, ist nicht mein Problem


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Juni 2011)

Haha hab ihm am 1.06 gesehen (preview Vorstellung) war sehr lustig, aber meiner meinung nach nix besonderes! T-Hailand xD


----------



## Abufaso (6. Juni 2011)

Haha, ich hab heute in der Bahn jemand gehört der sich tierisch darüber aufgeregt hat, dass der Film nur ab 12 sei


----------



## Abufaso (11. Juni 2011)

-Push-


----------



## theLamer (11. Juni 2011)

Haben ihn nachm Männertag im Kino gesehen, fand ihn cool 
20 Jahre alt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Juni 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Naja für Zwölfjährige ist der wohl nix, zumal auch 6 Jährige mit ihren Eltern in den Film dürfen. Aber meinen fast 15 jährigen Humor traf der erste Teil perfekt, mal schauen ob's der zweite auch schafft. Wurde mit New Kids dieses Jahr schon sehr enttäuscht. Four Lions fand ich genial!


 
Du fandest New Kids enttäuschen?! WTF bester Film des Jahres  wobei mit 15 Jahren, warscheinlich nicht ganz der Humor für die Altersregion.

BtT

Hangover 2 war genial, musste sehr viel lachen und mein Kollege musste sogar weinen vor Lachen...


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2011)

New Kids ist ja für einige ein Flop gewesen. Hangover 2 hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## AeroX (11. Juni 2011)

Kein Stu so gut wie ich es tu


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> New Kids ist ja für einige ein Flop gewesen. Hangover 2 hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen.


 
Naja wer geht denn ins Kino und guckt New Kids einfach so, ohne sie vorher auf youtube gesehen zu haben?
Und wenn man sie von Youtube kennt und mag, enttäuscht ein der FIlm definitiv nicht und wenn man sie auf youtube nicht mag wird wohl kaum ins Kino gehen um den Film zu gucken


----------



## robbe (12. Juni 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Naja wer geht denn ins Kino und guckt New Kids einfach so, ohne sie vorher auf youtube gesehen zu haben?



Ich zum Beispiel. Hab vor meinem Kinobesuch noch nie was von New Kids gehört. Die Clips hab ich mir dann erst später angeschaut.


----------



## HAWX (12. Juni 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wer geht denn ins Kino und guckt New Kids einfach so, ohne sie vorher auf youtube gesehen zu haben?
> Und wenn man sie von Youtube kennt und mag, enttäuscht ein der FIlm definitiv nicht und wenn man sie auf youtube nicht mag wird wohl kaum ins Kino gehen um den Film zu gucken



Ich wusste jetzt auch nicht das die ursprünglich von Youtube kommen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Juni 2011)

Also alle die ich kenn und ich selbst habe sie das erstemal auf youtube gesehen


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Juni 2011)

Ich hab den Ersten nicht gesehen und werde den 2 mit auch nicht anschauen weil ich Komödien Generell nicht mag, eher Brutale Actionfilme ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Abufaso (13. Juni 2011)

Gegen Brutale Actionfilme hab ich auch nichts, aber ab und zu eine hirnlose Komödie ist gut für die Seele


----------



## Abufaso (18. Juni 2011)

*push*


----------



## KampfKeks_ (18. Juni 2011)

Hangover 2 ist der totale brüller! Ich fand ihn richtig lustig, fande den 1sten Teil aber etwas besser.


----------



## PCuner (18. Juni 2011)

Hangover 2 top den 1er um längen der Film ist hammergeil (Teils etwas widerlich *Erinnerung Ban*CooK*) und meiner Meinung nach nicht ab 12 xDD


----------



## ViP94 (18. Juni 2011)

Besser als der erste war er nicht aber er war trotzdem Klasse.


----------



## KampfKeks_ (19. Juni 2011)

Jo der erste Teil war einfach noch einen ticken lustiger, vorallem die Szene mit Mike Tyson und seinem Tiger xD


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juni 2011)

Aber zum Glück kam der Chinese in beiden Filmen vor.


----------



## Miyamoto (28. Juni 2011)

Er war schon gut aber recht einfallslos weil die Haupthandlung eig. genau die gleiche ist wie im ersten und finde das hätten sie besser machen können.
Aber ansonsten ein lustig anzuschauender Film


----------



## newjohnny (28. Juni 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> Hangover 2 top den 1er um längen der Film ist hammergeil (Teils etwas widerlich *Erinnerung Ban*CooK*) und meiner Meinung nach nicht ab 12 xDD



Jap. Ich würde mein 12 jähriges Kind nicht mit in den Film nehmen .


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juni 2011)

Fand den 2. Nicht schlecht


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Ich fand den 2. vom Humor her etwas besser, aber die Story nutzt sich halt so langsam ab...


----------



## Abufaso (3. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> aber die Story nutzt sich halt so langsam ab...



Ich könnt mir aber denken dass die noch nen 3. Film drehen werden. 
Solange sie genug neue Ideen haben ist das ja auch in Ordnung, aber irgendwann wirds halt echt langweilig..


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt mir aber denken dass die noch nen 3. Film drehen werden.
> Solange sie genug neue Ideen haben ist das ja auch in Ordnung, aber irgendwann wirds halt echt langweilig..



Wurde nicht ein 3. sogar schon angekündigt?


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Juli 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> Hangover 2 top den 1er um längen der Film ist hammergeil (Teils etwas widerlich *Erinnerung Ban*CooK*) und meiner Meinung nach nicht ab 12 xDD


 Ich find auch den 2. Teil besser als den 1. Teil, aber das der Film ab 12 war wunderte mich doch nen bisschen

Is zwar echt extrem aufgefallen, dass Teil 1 und Teil 2 echt fast der selbe Film sind, aber schlimm find ichs nich.
Ich hab beim 1.Teil viel gelacht bei 2. Teil ebenso,  von mir aus können die Teil 3 4 5 6 7 noch nach dem selbem Schema machen. Solange sie noch genug Ideen haben


----------



## ZET (3. Juli 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ich find auch den 2. Teil besser als den 1. Teil, aber das der Film ab 12 war wunderte mich doch nen bisschen
> 
> Is zwar echt extrem aufgefallen, dass Teil 1 und Teil 2 echt fast der selbe Film sind, aber schlimm find ichs nich.
> Ich hab beim 1.Teil viel gelacht bei 2. Teil ebenso,  von mir aus können die Teil 3 4 5 6 7 noch nach dem selbem Schema machen. Solange sie noch genug Ideen haben


 
Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen.


----------

